# Bandwidth Measurer



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

HI, Does anyone know of a good program that will measure the bandwidth being used by programs connected to the internet?


----------



## ubamous3 (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.netlimiter.com/

This is the program that does the exact thing that you are looking for; i am using it and am happy with it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi ubamous3:

Thanks for the link. It's a great program.


----------



## ubamous3 (Jul 5, 2002)

u r very welcome; i agree that it's a great program; this way, you can control the bandwidth of other apps so u can browse the net more easily b/c a lot of times when u dl, it just goes to the max and leaves u nothing to surf the net


----------

